# 4th Week Of Flower Pics.



## saine420 (Jul 12, 2007)

This is my first attempt to a hydro grow. I am using a 1000 watt light with Advanced Nutrients for their food. I had a bit of a temp. problem a few days ago but I seemed to of got it under control. What do you think.. Any advice??


----------



## Tokecrazy (Jul 12, 2007)

Can you show a little more of your grow room.Looks good,let us know how the AN nutr work out for you.How far long are the plants?what strain are they? PEACE


----------



## HydroKush (Jul 12, 2007)

lookin good bra ..likin tha carbon filter u got there


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 12, 2007)

Pro. setup for a first timer. What strain you got there.


----------



## saine420 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks guys.. They are in the 4th week of flowering with 2 weeks of veg. from clone. So far I am really like what I see from the nutes and from the people on the tech line. My ppms for the fourth week is at 1400. These plants are a strain of kush they call 818 kush. I love the set up with the filter It was definitely worth the buy. I will take some more pics in the morning.


----------



## saine420 (Jul 12, 2007)

(Pro. setup for a first timer. What strain you got there.)

Thanks man. A lot of reading up and help from this site.. 818 Kush


----------



## saine420 (Jul 18, 2007)

5 weeks of flower with 2 weeks of veg.


----------



## saine420 (Jul 18, 2007)

here are more pix


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 18, 2007)

very impressive man, love the setup. your a week ahead of me and your buds are pacing mine. Its so damn bright in your room. I like the pics but you should try someting. Ive noticed buds show up much better when its dark with the flash. Next time you get pics, wait until right when the light goes out and get some flashes. its awesome.


----------



## Drizzle (Jul 18, 2007)

I wish I had a setup like that. Nice plants too. 

I can't wait til I get my light and hydro stuff this weekend so I can start growing some dank and taking pics.

I do some product photography with a Canon Rebel XT, and will definitely be taking some pics as I go. If your camera allows it, you should try some longer exposures too, without a flash, with the lights on, could be cool. A tripod is necessary for long exposures.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 18, 2007)

You have one of the nicest rooms I have seen on here...


----------



## ballo (Jul 18, 2007)

Dank setup man...i'm impressed. I'm still kind of new to growing, I've read an ass load but just havent had the time or money to setup a growroom for myself and I don't want to waste my time on a shitty one that I just throw together. But if you dont mind me asking...what medium are you using?


----------



## saine420 (Jul 19, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> You have one of the nicest rooms I have seen on here...


 Wow man thanks a lot.. That means more than you know to me.. I wish I could share the results with you..


----------



## saine420 (Jul 19, 2007)

ballo said:


> Dank setup man...i'm impressed. I'm still kind of new to growing, I've read an ass load but just havent had the time or money to setup a growroom for myself and I don't want to waste my time on a shitty one that I just throw together. But if you dont mind me asking...what medium are you using?[
> Thank you for your kind words.. I have chosen clay rocks with Advanced Nutrients for their food. I don't mind any questions or advice. Thats what we are here for. I took my time and bought what I wanted so I knew I had it from the start.. Keep up your wants, you will get it all..


----------



## saine420 (Jul 19, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> very impressive man, love the setup. your a week ahead of me and your buds are pacing mine. Its so damn bright in your room. I like the pics but you should try someting. Ive noticed buds show up much better when its dark with the flash. Next time you get pics, wait until right when the light goes out and get some flashes. its awesome.



Good thought.. I'll take that advice.. post again soon.. Thanks man..


----------



## 1stymer (Jul 19, 2007)

what's a setup like that cost from scratch? how big is that room? what kinda equipment are you using?


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Jul 19, 2007)

Do you notice sativa looks much differant than indica in the 5th week on in the flowering stage. Sativa leaves seem to be taking an odd shape in a healthy juicy curling manner. anyone w/ sativa?


----------



## saine420 (Jul 20, 2007)

1stymer said:


> what's a setup like that cost from scratch? how big is that room? what kinda equipment are you using?


 About $1,500 without nutrients but including everything else. Sunmaster is most of my equipment. The room is 5 by 5 I am using a 4 by 4 tray.. with a 70 gal. res.


----------



## saine420 (Jul 20, 2007)

found some more


----------



## Ralphie (Jul 20, 2007)

very impressive.. all i got is an aerogarden now.. cant wait to build a setup like that


----------



## li090 (Jul 21, 2007)

u growing for personal or commercial use? if u dont mind me asking


----------



## saine420 (Jul 21, 2007)

li090 said:


> u growing for personal or commercial use? if u dont mind me asking


 Just for my personal use. I have a medical license for the small amount of plants I have.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah... me too. I have a medical licence.


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jul 21, 2007)

what made them give you your medical licence?
whats wrong with you?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have uh... glacoma, and uh... that disease where you cant eat. Yeah, im all messed up.


----------



## saine420 (Jul 22, 2007)

These girls are getting heavy! Man they are getting weighed down... what a problem huh.. hahaha.. post again soon..


----------



## li090 (Jul 23, 2007)

are you in the the U.S?


----------



## cali-high (Jul 23, 2007)

how many plants is that?

if you dont wanna post pm me.


looks awsome dude


----------



## saine420 (Jul 23, 2007)

li090 said:


> are you in the the U.S?


yes I am Southern Cali.


----------



## saine420 (Jul 23, 2007)

cali-high said:


> how many plants is that?
> 
> if you dont wanna post pm me.
> 
> ...


 I got 12 girls on this grow.. Thanks for the kind words..


----------



## saine420 (Jul 24, 2007)

Some updated photos.. starting week 6..


----------



## saine420 (Jul 24, 2007)

A little more pix..


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 24, 2007)

Great buddage you got going there. I like the setup combining E&B with the individual pots. You dont see that too often. Very nice.

Good to see you used flash, really brings out the buds.


----------



## saine420 (Jul 24, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Great buddage you got going there. I like the setup combining E&B with the individual pots. You dont see that too often. Very nice.
> 
> Good to see you used flash, really brings out the buds.


 Thanks man, that means a lot coming from you.. It all seems to be working well. No root problems and very clean set up. I have only played with soil, both indoors and out in the past. I like what I see so far, just more costly.. We will see in the end.. Yeah the flash right at lights out worked nice.. Thanks again.. See you on the high side!!


----------



## saine420 (Jul 30, 2007)

Some updated pix of the 818 kush!!


----------



## saine420 (Jul 30, 2007)

A little more pix.


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 30, 2007)

They look like beauts man! Keep up the great grow, and good luck. BTW GREAT Setup!


----------



## saine420 (Jul 30, 2007)

recvryjst42day said:


> They look like beauts man! Keep up the great grow, and good luck. BTW GREAT Setup!


 Thanks a lot!


----------



## trapper (Jul 30, 2007)

nice change from the 24th to now,what kind of yield per plant do you think you will get in the dwc.and how tall are those plants.


----------



## saine420 (Jul 30, 2007)

trapper said:


> nice change from the 24th to now,what kind of yield per plant do you think you will get in the dwc.and how tall are those plants.


 I am really looking forward to finding out about the yield size myself. I really have no idea every week they surprise me with lots more to enjoy, I will let you know though. They are somewhere around 3 feet.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey SAINE,
You sure you are not misting down your plants and sprinkleing sugar all over them?
Those buds are amazing!!!!!!!!!!! How much longer you think they need until harvest?

Great Grow room. My hat is off to you.


----------



## saine420 (Jul 31, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Hey SAINE,
> You sure you are not misting down your plants and sprinkleing sugar all over them?
> Those buds are amazing!!!!!!!!!!! How much longer you think they need until harvest?
> 
> Great Grow room. My hat is off to you.


 Hahahaha.. I am so happy to say I am sure.. the smell has gotten so strong too. A few more weeks is my guess my feeding schedules is only one more week then a flush for a week before harvest but I think Ill need at least one more. I wish I could share with all of you or at least a scratch and sniff.  Thanks for viewing!


----------



## thedutchie13 (Jul 31, 2007)

great grow dude im in the second week of flowering and im just dying to see that sugar frosting all over my lady. i only have one plant left most of mine died i have someone taking care of them for me if i would of been able to take care of them myself they would of still been alive. i started 2 grows already but none of them are finished lol. my next grow will be hydro. im going to go with dwc. i wont be using any ph or ppm meters so im just going to go really light on the nutes just so i dont mess them up. anyway good luck dude ill keep looking out for your grow


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jul 31, 2007)

VERY nice, saine420! Don't rush 'em...they are gonna double in size easily if you give em the time they need. In other words, dDon't look at a feeding schedule, look at the plant. If you need another week or two...so be it. Just replicate the last few weeks feeding schedule again...or..if it is winding down the nutes at a ratio you can discern from the formula..keep winding down a few more weeks THEN flush.

You WON'T be sorry....guaranteed....especially with frosty plants like those...

bt dt


----------



## saine420 (Jul 31, 2007)

beenthere donethat said:


> VERY nice, saine420! Don't rush 'em...they are gonna double in size easily if you give em the time they need. In other words, dDon't look at a feeding schedule, look at the plant. If you need another week or two...so be it. Just replicate the last few weeks feeding schedule again...or..if it is winding down the nutes at a ratio you can discern from the formula..keep winding down a few more weeks THEN flush.
> 
> You WON'T be sorry....guaranteed....especially with frosty plants like those...
> 
> bt dt


I so agree. I already fed them 2 weeks at my max. ppm on my schedule, and loved the results. Instead of dropping my ppm's again I am continuing last weeks schedule, and will probably do 2 of next level also I am in no hurry, I just want it all to be right. Thank you for your advice and please stay close and help me pick the last day if you would like.. I would say close to a month even longer. either way I have time. Just need to get some more nutes. Well worth it. Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jul 31, 2007)

If you don't have a jeweler's loupe (Ebay has nice LIGHTED ones for less than $20) or get a Radio Shack..etc. hand held microscope/viwer to magnifiy the trichs....get one between now and "harvest". Then YOU will know when you took 'em and can gauge from here on out when to take em from using this device consistently.

I'm excited for ya! I see lotsa buds and some very nice hash in your near future bro! Yum.


----------



## saine420 (Jul 31, 2007)

beenthere donethat said:


> If you don't have a jeweler's loupe (Ebay has nice LIGHTED ones for less than $20) or get a Radio Shack..etc. hand held microscope/viwer to magnifiy the trichs....get one between now and "harvest". Then YOU will know when you took 'em and can gauge from here on out when to take em from using this device consistently.
> 
> I'm excited for ya! I see lotsa buds and some very nice hash in your near future bro! Yum.


 a def. must. I enjoy the view everyday.. I just started looking under the mag. this week. wish I could take a pic. of that close up.. Thanks again!!


----------



## saine420 (Aug 5, 2007)

thedutchie13 said:


> great grow dude im in the second week of flowering and im just dying to see that sugar frosting all over my lady. i only have one plant left most of mine died i have someone taking care of them for me if i would of been able to take care of them myself they would of still been alive. i started 2 grows already but none of them are finished lol. my next grow will be hydro. im going to go with dwc. i wont be using any ph or ppm meters so im just going to go really light on the nutes just so i dont mess them up. anyway good luck dude ill keep looking out for your grow



Damn sorry to hear that. Its amazing what a stranger to your plants can do to them in a short time. Gl with what you got and your next grow.  Ill be posting new pics soon


----------



## saine420 (Aug 7, 2007)

Some updated pix at almost 7 weeks!!


----------



## saine420 (Aug 7, 2007)

More pix.. More resent coming soon.


----------



## trapper (Aug 11, 2007)

so saine you said you were a dirt farmer before,how would you rate the two,in all stages veg and flowering.man i cant see how those will need 2 1/2 more weeks,have you gone to strait water yet.


----------



## thedutchie13 (Aug 17, 2007)

wow man your grow looks amazing and youre almost done a few more weeks and youre ready to chop. im on my 5th week of flowering and mine have no sugar frosting but the buds are forming nicely im planning and hoping to be able to chop in 4 more weeks.


----------



## boyzey (Aug 17, 2007)

looking good matey cant see where the problems are/were


----------



## saine420 (Aug 17, 2007)

thedutchie13 said:


> wow man your grow looks amazing and youre almost done a few more weeks and youre ready to chop. im on my 5th week of flowering and mine have no sugar frosting but the buds are forming nicely im planning and hoping to be able to chop in 4 more weeks.


 Thanks a lot man. I am getting pretty excited, I start my flush of water and final phase today. So from past experience I'd say some trimming will start in about 5 days and be done in 10 days. We will see with this strain. Thanks again and I'll post some pics of them in their final days real soon. Wish I could share with all of you!!


----------



## saine420 (Aug 18, 2007)

Started my flush of water and final phase today.. 7-10 more days!!


----------



## Gyp (Aug 18, 2007)

they look mighty tastie indeed.


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Saine,you mentioned that you are using advaced nutes, what products are you trying on this grow?Peace..


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Aug 18, 2007)

They look great!


----------



## marijuanabusiness (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow, they really look great. The white nirvana all around the leaves is orgasmic.


----------



## saine420 (Aug 18, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> Hey Saine,you mentioned that you are using advaced nutes, what products are you trying on this grow?Peace..


 Sensi A and B, Fulvic, B-52, Sensizim, Sweet tooth, Big Bud, Carboload, Baricade, and was on Voodoo juice. Pretty much followed their formula they have on their site. I added and subtracted a little hear and there. I followed their moderate light feeding schedule. Check out their feeding schedules on the site.


----------



## Grees001 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey there. Just wanted to post a little something here. I am new to the site, and there is a lot of good, valuable information here. I want to say thanks. Some excellent work also, and I would like to say "rock on"!!! to those that have invested the time, and money to put together such nice grow rooms. These couple pics are from about a month ago. Small set up. Slow development too. But not to bad for what I had invested. Ran into some problems with Ph and nutrient lock up towards the end and didn't finish as nicely as I would have liked. Got quite a few really good seeds thoughand will be working on a more up to date and larger system shorty. Unfortunately I just don't have the space that I need to really do it nicely. But I will improvise and see what I can come up with. In the meantime everyone have fun, enjoy, and be safe.....
"G"


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, I checked there site out the other day, I am stoked that they make a custom chart for us. There prices seem high, but I have the chance at purchasing at wholesale right now so I am checking them out. I was hoping that you had tried there Bud Blood, that shit seems strange, but I am trying it out on a batch. If you are interested to see how it works for me, hit me with a PM and I will tell you what I think. The stuff is not like any other product that I have seen. If anyone would like to share what they know about Bud Blood by Advanced Nutrients hit me with a PM so we dont clog up this nice thread! So if there is one additive that you were the most stoked about, what would it be? Peace, and btw great looking ladies....


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Aug 19, 2007)

Grees001 said:


> Hey there. Just wanted to post a little something here. I am new to the site, and there is a lot of good, valuable information here. I want to say thanks. Some excellent work also, and I would like to say "rock on"!!! to those that have invested the time, and money to put together such nice grow rooms. These couple pics are from about a month ago. Small set up. Slow development too. But not to bad for what I had invested. Ran into some problems with Ph and nutrient lock up towards the end and didn't finish as nicely as I would have liked. Got quite a few really good seeds thoughand will be working on a more up to date and larger system shorty. Unfortunately I just don't have the space that I need to really do it nicely. But I will improvise and see what I can come up with. In the meantime everyone have fun, enjoy, and be safe.....
> "G"


Welcome to rollitup. Nice looking plants. Instead of hijacking someones thread, why don't you start your own? Or better yet start a grow journal...


----------



## saine420 (Aug 19, 2007)

MajoR_TokE said:


> Welcome to rollitup. Nice looking plants. Instead of hijacking someones thread, why don't you start your own? Or better yet start a grow journal...


 Ya know.. hahaha.. well thanks anyway Dawg..


----------



## saine420 (Aug 19, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> Yeah, I checked there site out the other day, I am stoked that they make a custom chart for us. There prices seem high, but I have the chance at purchasing at wholesale right now so I am checking them out. I was hoping that you had tried there Bud Blood, that shit seems strange, but I am trying it out on a batch. If you are interested to see how it works for me, hit me with a PM and I will tell you what I think. The stuff is not like any other product that I have seen. If anyone would like to share what they know about Bud Blood by Advanced Nutrients hit me with a PM so we dont clog up this nice thread! So if there is one additive that you were the most stoked about, what would it be? Peace, and btw great looking ladies....


 Yeah I was going to try it on my next grow as well. I have heard good things about it so far from other growers. AN is up there in price. The strange thing is a high volume Hydro store will get it to you cheaper. or at least mine does and its not so big just carries a few big growers. 
Early on I was really impressed by the Voodoo juice. But that Big Bud is way better than any other booster I have used or seen in the past. I used their sweet tooth for the last 2 weeks and did notice a sweeter smell. So next time I might try that thru my flower cycle. The big plus is everything I need is from one company. And it all works with each other without the worries of overdoing in one area. Besides this yield is much more than I've seen in an equal room. Good luck with all you got goin on and look forward to a pm. Thanks for your words and your time!!


----------



## All4FreeDumb (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow!! What beautiful plants!! Your set up seems to be working very well for you. How do you like everything you had to work with? Any changes you wished you would of done or might do next time? Very nice job, I look forward to seeing your final results..


----------



## saine420 (Aug 23, 2007)

All4FreeDumb said:


> Wow!! What beautiful plants!! Your set up seems to be working very well for you. How do you like everything you had to work with? Any changes you wished you would of done or might do next time? Very nice job, I look forward to seeing your final results..


 I was real happy with everything I had to work with, I am sure mostly because I took the time to make sure I waited to get what I wanted as far as my equipment. Some accessibility problems here and there that I will fix on my next run. I thought about it at first and didn't lay thick plastic over the ground. I did have one problem with water that would of been easier if I placed a tray on my floor under my res. Next time. I took down my old hood and added a cooltube, that was a good addition. I will also add a way to tie my colas up easier once they get this size. Overall I am very happy with this set up. I plan to do four 4 by 8 tables using what I have now multiplied by 4.. This was my tester for air and temp control, I added a 10,000 btu ac. Very nice dence results after adding. Thanks for your interest..


----------



## saine420 (Aug 27, 2007)

more pix


----------



## ilikeblazin (Aug 27, 2007)

u jizz yurself everytime u see that dont u.
i kno i would
fuck that looks amazing.
good job bro


----------



## saine420 (Aug 27, 2007)

ilikeblazin said:


> u jizz yurself everytime u see that dont u.
> i kno i would
> fuck that looks amazing.
> good job bro


 Bet.. Swellin more n more.. The smell is getting strong even with the filter.. Thanks!!!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 27, 2007)

That Kush is looking sweet saine...
I just started curing my BB so if you wanna
match bowls let me know..


----------



## saine420 (Aug 28, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> That Kush is looking sweet saine...
> I just started curing my BB so if you wanna
> match bowls let me know..


 Yeah man I am interested. I'll start mine real soon!! Your grow was amazing. Great job!!


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 28, 2007)

Lookin great Saine! Keep up the good work!


----------



## fallensk8er (Sep 3, 2007)

Does a medical marijuana license make you completely immune to the marijuana laws or just less harsh consequences?


----------



## bubblerking (Sep 5, 2007)

fallensk8er said:


> Does a medical marijuana license make you completely immune to the marijuana laws or just less harsh consequences?


the medical card is great but if you go over 99 plants the feds are going to give you 5 years with no break period


----------



## trapper (Sep 5, 2007)

bubblerking said:


> the medical card is great but if you go over 99 plants the feds are going to give you 5 years with no break period


how about conjugal visits.and while in jail do you have access to the prescribed meds.


----------



## bubblerking (Sep 6, 2007)

trapper said:


> how about conjugal visits.and while in jail do you have access to the prescribed meds.


lol im not sure just do 98


----------



## saine420 (Sep 8, 2007)

One down!!


----------



## daddychrisg (Sep 9, 2007)

YummY.......Nice man, very nice...That might put out 1oz dry...


----------



## saine420 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks man!! It looks and smells so good,I can't wait to taste in a couple weeks.. I have those hopes of 1 oz from her.. We will see....


----------



## daddychrisg (Sep 9, 2007)

It looks like it will be close! I hope it they are full on resin!


----------



## timfbmx (Sep 9, 2007)

let us know how much u harvest!


----------



## saine420 (Sep 9, 2007)

timfbmx said:


> let us know how much u harvest!


 Ohhou know I will. Happy days are coming soon..


----------



## bubblerking (Sep 10, 2007)

nice job that kush bud is fat


----------



## bubblerking (Sep 10, 2007)

saine420 said:


> I was real happy with everything I had to work with, I am sure mostly because I took the time to make sure I waited to get what I wanted as far as my equipment. Some accessibility problems here and there that I will fix on my next run. I thought about it at first and didn't lay thick plastic over the ground. I did have one problem with water that would of been easier if I placed a tray on my floor under my res. Next time. I took down my old hood and added a cooltube, that was a good addition. I will also add a way to tie my colas up easier once they get this size. Overall I am very happy with this set up. I plan to do four 4 by 8 tables using what I have now multiplied by 4.. This was my tester for air and temp control, I added a 10,000 btu ac. Very nice dence results after adding. Thanks for your interest..


great job on your next grow try netting you can get it at your local hydrostore you just staple it to your walls i use 3 layers lower middle and top the buds just swell up real fat and you dont have to tie up your buds you will get a higher yeild forsure


----------



## saine420 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, I have bought just that and I was thinking of the same 3 level nets. Thanks for your input!! Just pulled 4 more girls!!


----------



## lilvicious420 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey nice thread you got going on i have to compliment you on them girls you got they are beautys.. nice job... cheers


----------



## bubblerking (Sep 11, 2007)

saine420 said:


> Yes, I have bought just that and I was thinking of the same 3 level nets. Thanks for your input!! Just pulled 4 more girls!!


sweet you wont be sorry im yeilding 2 pounds every 60 days under one 1000 im also growing kush


----------



## saine420 (Sep 11, 2007)

Final Harvest... Time to clean the room and go again!!


----------



## saine420 (Sep 11, 2007)

total weight coming next!!


----------



## trapper (Sep 12, 2007)

if the weight is good,i will be the next flood and drain man.


----------



## darknight (Sep 17, 2007)

hey, have been a fan of your thread, and was wondering how the drying and curing process is going for you. any totals on weight yet?


----------



## saine420 (Sep 18, 2007)

darknight said:


> hey, have been a fan of your thread, and was wondering how the drying and curing process is going for you. any totals on weight yet?


 Thanks man.. I am curing now Its been jarred almost a week. Very strong smell and high.. As far as weight I am not sure. I'll be curing another week and a half. Defiantly over 2 oz a plant.. I'll let you all know.. Next grow starts next week..


----------



## ilikeblazin (Sep 18, 2007)

Siane420,
I see you used a 1000 watt.
How much did the monthly bill come up to?


----------



## saine420 (Sep 18, 2007)

ilikeblazin said:


> Siane420,
> I see you used a 1000 watt.
> How much did the monthly bill come up to?


 $300 not being cautious. My girl ran the ac all day.. I also have a 10,000 btu ac cooling the room. Last summer we were between 3 and 4 bills a month without the room, but with a roommate.. So the closet is cheaper than the roommate. I really don't think the room was more than $50 a month maybe a bit more.. Electricity is high here..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 19, 2007)

Gotta love hydro and aero. I grow aer and love the speed and results.So do you flood the table or drip feed in it?I use Fox Farm but am thinking of trying advance nutes.Heres my aero grow at day 29 from the day I cut the clones. % days to root clones, 10 days veg and just finished day 14 12/12


----------



## ilikeblazin (Sep 19, 2007)

saine420 said:


> $300 not being cautious. My girl ran the ac all day.. I also have a 10,000 btu ac cooling the room. Last summer we were between 3 and 4 bills a month without the room, but with a roommate.. So the closet is cheaper than the roommate. I really don't think the room was more than $50 a month maybe a bit more.. Electricity is high here..


so around $50 - $100 for just the 1000 watt


----------



## saine420 (Sep 19, 2007)

ilikeblazin said:


> so around $50 - $100 for just the 1000 watt


 For the 1,000 watt the 10,000 btu ac in the room and the rest of the equipment. Closer to $50.. I read somewhere that the 1,000 alone on 12 and 12 cost about 18 - 20 a month.. I don't know how accurate it is. I read it on the paperwork that came with my cool tube..


----------



## saine420 (Sep 19, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Gotta love hydro and aero. I grow aer and love the speed and results.So do you flood the table or drip feed in it?I use Fox Farm but am thinking of trying advance nutes.Heres my aero grow at day 29 from the day I cut the clones. % days to root clones, 10 days veg and just finished day 14 12/12


 I flood the table. I drip feed for the first week or so from clone transplant just till I know my roots are moving through my clay.. I am so into aero and I am looking forward to trying it. I just bought a super cloner that grows up to 250 clones using aero. I have another set-up where I am using the fox farm feeding GH hydro schedule. I cant wait to see the results on those girls. I loved what I got out of Advanced Nutrients, my only complaint is the price, and it keeps raising.. I stocked up so my next small 4 by 4 tray will also be AN. This time I will have 3 different types feedings for my diff. trays. Foxfarm with GH, strait GH hydro and AN striate hydro. I really wanna see the difference with all the same elements and same strain..
Your grows are amazing and I feel privleged to have your words on this thread Thank you for that. You definatly have the areo down. When I get an area to do a full grow using areo I hope you don't mind me asking for your help from time to time, as I am sure I will need it. Also I think I read somewhere you build areo set-ups is this true? I love building things its what my real job is. hahahaha, but to have it built by a pro is the way to go.. Maybe we can work something out.. Thanks for stopping by. Dee


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 19, 2007)

Great grow. I am doin aero last year or so used to do 4 x 8 flood tables and before that soil. I am doin a 28 site aero machine I build which is whats in the pics. I decided to make these sytems as the prices were ridiculous that you have to buy these for. I basically looked at a few designs modified and made it more cost effective.Figure that the setup I grow in would cost me well over $600 I can make it at cost around $150-180 and resell these for $350 to get my money back help someone else at half the price those others go for and still cover my time to do it. I also started making the smaller tub aero setups as they are simple and quick and they are over priced by most companys. Gonna start offering a bubbleponics and another model which will be like the stealth kind you see in the adds with diretc drip feed.bubbleponics.I am actually working on a basic web site to offer these and have all be availiable in custom amount of sites by request.I actually am a trademan so building is what I do but figured I could do these and for cheaper to help others out who might want a setup but cant afford a grand and may not be so good at building stuff or just don't want to.You have any questions ask away kinda why we all come here to lear and share and I learn alot each day and hopefully add something to the mix in return.


----------



## saine420 (Sep 21, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Great grow. I am doin aero last year or so used to do 4 x 8 flood tables and before that soil. I am doin a 28 site aero machine I build which is whats in the pics. I decided to make these sytems as the prices were ridiculous that you have to buy these for. I basically looked at a few designs modified and made it more cost effective.Figure that the setup I grow in would cost me well over $600 I can make it at cost around $150-180 and resell these for $350 to get my money back help someone else at half the price those others go for and still cover my time to do it. I also started making the smaller tub aero setups as they are simple and quick and they are over priced by most companys. Gonna start offering a bubbleponics and another model which will be like the stealth kind you see in the adds with diretc drip feed.bubbleponics.I am actually working on a basic web site to offer these and have all be availiable in custom amount of sites by request.I actually am a trademan so building is what I do but figured I could do these and for cheaper to help others out who might want a setup but cant afford a grand and may not be so good at building stuff or just don't want to.You have any questions ask away kinda why we all come here to lear and share and I learn alot each day and hopefully add something to the mix in return.




How big are your set-ups and what area are you in?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 21, 2007)

Lets say Im in the US but not on either coast lol.My setups vary. I can customize them to order.I usually have 6 site aero tubs on hand but can change them from 1 to 12 plant tubs. I can make the larger post aeros from 4-how ever many you want depending on your space.I give the larger setups like 28 sites in and 8x8x8 room but I have seen similar 60 site setups squeezed into 10x10x8 rooms but that just to many for me to deal with so cramped if there was a mister clog its hard to get through all those plants to yank a line.Im working on a new mister line design that hopefully will allow you to yank it easier then just slip it back in .Some similar setups use a mister ontop with hoses on the outside which I dont think mists as good but is easier to get to.


----------



## saine420 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hang dried and cured in jars one week, at least 1 to go.. This on is 10.8 grams Dry. It's not the biggest.. More pix soon


----------



## saine420 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just a few more of the girl!!


----------



## motoracer110 (Sep 21, 2007)

nice work saine, I just started my plants flowering and cant wait for the final result.


----------



## saine420 (Sep 24, 2007)

Final weight is 25.5 oz not counting what I smoked and passed off so far, close to an oz.. Harvested 12 plants.. YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## wafflehouselover (Sep 24, 2007)

bravo! That is some strong looking shit!


----------



## saine420 (Sep 24, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> bravo! That is some strong looking shit!


 Wow! Thanks. means a lot coming from you.. It is some very strong shit.. Puts me down if I'm not careful..


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tasty looking nugs. That kush came out f'n nice.

I can't remember if you took clones or not...


----------



## lilvicious420 (Sep 24, 2007)

nice lookin buds you got there Saine..


----------



## saine420 (Sep 25, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Tasty looking nugs. That kush came out f'n nice.
> 
> I can't remember if you took clones or not...


 Thanks man... I am very happy.. Everyday its better and better. Yes I have a mother of this strain. I am not sure if I will do the same again or switch from another mom..


----------



## saine420 (Sep 25, 2007)

lilvicious420 said:


> nice lookin buds you got there Saine..



Thanks, wish I could give a taster to all of you!!


----------



## trapper (Sep 25, 2007)

nice,very nice indeed.


----------



## saine420 (Oct 8, 2007)

Harvest is dried and cured. This harvest has a very strong high and puts me to sleep if I am not careful. Thanks to all of you, and please come help with the new grow.. Thanks again..


----------



## MrIntricate (Oct 16, 2007)

With that amount of light and space I feel like you could have added a few more plants. Nice work though!


----------



## saine420 (Oct 16, 2007)

As I am now. Ty


----------



## skunkwizard (Oct 20, 2007)

does that filter the air quality or whats it do?


saine420 said:


> Thanks guys.. They are in the 4th week of flowering with 2 weeks of veg. from clone. So far I am really like what I see from the nutes and from the people on the tech line. My ppms for the fourth week is at 1400. These plants are a strain of kush they call 818 kush. I love the set up with the filter It was definitely worth the buy. I will take some more pics in the morning.


----------



## saine420 (Oct 20, 2007)

skunkwizard said:


> does that filter the air quality or whats it do?


 It filters the smell out of the room and through the exhaust.


----------



## jennyj (Oct 22, 2007)

Saine you are a ganja growing savant!

How many plants do you think I could flower successfully with a 600 W hps?


----------



## saine420 (Oct 22, 2007)

jennyj said:


> Saine you are a ganja growing savant!
> 
> How many plants do you think I could flower successfully with a 600 W hps?


 How big is your area and how big of plants?


----------



## jennyj (Oct 22, 2007)

saine420 said:


> How big is your area and how big of plants?


I have a room that I can partition to whatever size is best.

As far as plant size - they will be white widow and northern lights. I don't have a height restriction in that room - so I hope to grow them to maximize yield. Just wondering how many plants I should plan on growing with my new digital 600 w hps. Thanks!!


----------



## saine420 (Oct 22, 2007)

jennyj said:


> I have a room that I can partition to whatever size is best.
> 
> As far as plant size - they will be white widow and northern lights. I don't have a height restriction in that room - so I hope to grow them to maximize yield. Just wondering how many plants I should plan on growing with my new digital 600 w hps. Thanks!!


 Well it really depends on the style of grow you want. If you are looking to do a system like mine (flood and drain) you could use the same size table I have 4 by 4 or a smaller one like a 3 by 3. From there its all up to you as far as what your looking for. You could do 4in by 4in cubes and do 30 or so. Or do 6in by 6in cubes and do 20 or so. That way they will be of smaller size yielding an oz or so a plant. Or you could go bigger and do like 12 and get 1 1/2 - 2 oz a plant. Thats what I did. This time I am doing both. From the advice a few of this sites well known growers I am looking to make the switch to yield more weight per yield with smaller plants, less overall time with no or little veg, just root and flower. Giving you more harvest per year. Although those nice big buds were nice.. Just think what you want in the end more smaller buds or a little less bigger buds? Have fun and dont forget to post grow. I hope this helps. Feel free to ask anything!!


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 22, 2007)

i love sog because i get a batch of main colas!


----------



## saine420 (Oct 22, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> i love sog because i get a batch of main colas!


 See here is the one to listen to.. My whole set up is in the mode of changing due to what I have learned from wafflehouselover and others.. I would stick with the sog advice, as I said I am changing to it. Thanks to this site we all get to learn.. Thanks again wafflehouselover.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 22, 2007)

let me know how you go with your 6x6 cube, maybe i will switch to that =) But 6x6 are expensive


----------



## saine420 (Oct 22, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> let me know how you go with your 6x6 cube, maybe i will switch to that =) But 6x6 are expensive


 I will, but for my newest 60 babies I am using your 4 by 4 method. I do have those others in 6 now. I will post more pics soon.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 22, 2007)

well next time instead of 60 you can go 70 =)


----------



## saine420 (Oct 22, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> well next time instead of 60 you can go 70 =)


What about a 4 by 8 tray with 2 1000 watt using 4 in cubes?


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 22, 2007)

the thing about that is that having a big enough resovior for that table and support. And also thats a huge table to be dealing with when you have to shut things down, but this is just me. I don't buy reservior from those hydro stores because its expensive so i just buy me a 30gal res for my 4x4 to save money. Its your choice to do the 4x8 table but take those things into consideration.


----------



## jennyj (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks so much - you guys have been very helpful!

Just wondering - when and how you plan to sex the plants with such a short veg period?

Also - with your new setup how many days to you think you will be flowering?


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 23, 2007)

flowering time will still be the same, the thing his trying to achieve here is to save veg time in a yr to convert it into flowering time. This will allow him to have more harvest per yr. as oppose to vegging for 1 month every grow which will take up maybe 4-5 months in a yr while he can use that time to flower.


----------



## jennyj (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok thanks - that makes sense.

I have never flowered - is the average about 9 - 10 weeks?


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 23, 2007)

60 days is ideal depends on the strain really, sativa take longer maybe 8-10wk sometime longer, indicas are faster 50days - 60


----------



## d3stusi (Nov 6, 2007)

Ever get a final weight or average dry yield per plant?


----------



## wafflehouselover (Nov 6, 2007)

about 20-25 more days im harvesting so i'll report here for saine.


----------



## saine420 (Nov 6, 2007)

d3stusi said:


> Ever get a final weight or average dry yield per plant?


 over 26 oz for 12 plants..


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 1, 2007)

Very nice saine420,

I hope to do as well as you are doing one day.

How did she smoke?


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 1, 2007)

Can you get into more detail on how you dried and cured? I will be cutting down my two babbies in a week or so. Here are a few pics.


----------



## country cowfreak (Dec 1, 2007)

Logan,
I was salivating looking at those plants they look great!!! I hope I can have the same success. Good luck and enjoy your harvest!!!!


----------



## Kilbud (Jan 14, 2008)

saine420 said:


> About $1,500 without nutrients but including everything else. Sunmaster is most of my equipment. The room is 5 by 5 I am using a 4 by 4 tray.. with a 70 gal. res.


I love your thread. I'm using the advanced nutrients following the sensi 2 vegetative program. This is my 1st grow and I'd love to grow some buds like yours. YUMMY

I'm having problems balancing my PH. Went to bed and PH was 5.6 - 5.7 and got up this morning to 6.3 any clues?

I have a 12 by 5 area I can use for flower and my ceilings are 8' tall. How tall are your ceilings? 

How tall were your plants when you moved the to flower and how long did you veg for?


----------



## pppfemguy (Jan 15, 2008)

question?? I got a bubbleponic system set up for 6 plants using rockwool for a medium(heard its top of the line) and using a 1000 watt ballast mh/hps mh for veg and hps for flowering im pretty confident with my set up and i invested alot of money to make sure it is a good one its my first grow and ive read more about growing in the last 2 months then reading about anything else in my whole life haha so im ready and for my first grow im going to use just bagseeds but im totally stuck when it comes to nutes?? like mixing them in the rez?? how much?? when to?? and when not to?? pretty much everything about nutes im lost anyones help would be very much appreciated


----------



## tech209 (Jan 15, 2008)

fucken ey man great thread and wow great harvest you had their.......


----------



## saine420 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the kind words!! Sorry I didn't get back to any of the resent replies I have been crazy busy. I hope everyone is doing better than well..


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 28, 2008)

I just read this whole thread it was great, you grew amazing plants!!! If you get a chance can you check out my grow, and give me some advise?
Starting another one any time soon, still got anything left from harvest?


----------



## saine420 (Feb 29, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> I just read this whole thread it was great, you grew amazing plants!!! If you get a chance can you check out my grow, and give me some advise?
> Starting another one any time soon, still got anything left from harvest?


 Thanks for your time and kind words. I don't have any left from that one, but I have harvested twice since and 2 weeks from a big one now and 5 weeks from one one that same tray. Now its nice, I never run out.. Good luck to you and all you do.


----------



## NewGreenland (Mar 6, 2008)

looks good to me!


----------



## huero (Apr 22, 2008)

i dont understand something. were are your roots? arent they supposed to be comming out the bottom of the pot? onto the table


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 22, 2008)

huero said:


> i dont understand something. were are your roots? arent they supposed to be comming out the bottom of the pot? onto the table


The roots grow into & around the inside of the pots.


----------



## saine420 (Apr 28, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> The roots grow into & around the inside of the pots.


 Yep you got it. It keeps it all nice and clean. Easy to clean and go again..


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 29, 2008)

saine420 said:


> Yep you got it. It keeps it all nice and clean. Easy to clean and go again..


Saine good to see you man. Any new grows happening? I want to let youknow man I was a big fan of aero but you were the one that peaked my interest in this flood & drain system.


----------



## tech209 (Apr 29, 2008)

sup saine saw that it was hollywood kush (81 how was it as for taste n high ....next grow now u got me thinkin bout hydro in a 8sq closet under a 1000watter.........


----------



## saine420 (Apr 29, 2008)

tech209 said:


> sup saine saw that it was hollywood kush (81 how was it as for taste n high ....next grow now u got me thinkin bout hydro in a 8sq closet under a 1000watter.........


 Taste was real good, the high knocked me on my ass.. My last two harvests looked better, but was no where near the high.. This one I got some SA Og and 818 growing, I can't wait.. I would recommend the 1,000 watter.. Good luck..


----------



## saine420 (Apr 29, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Saine good to see you man. Any new grows happening? I want to let youknow man I was a big fan of aero but you were the one that peaked my interest in this flood & drain system.


 Hey whats up, thanks for your kind words.. Yea I got a nice grow going on now, I'll send you some pics. I got a small 4 by 4 3 weeks into flower and 8 4 by 4 1 and 2 weeks into veg.. Hows everything with you?? Any pics??


----------



## tech209 (Apr 29, 2008)

fuck man would like to grow some 818 sumtime......east L.A here .....imma start growin again in the fall tho so i can get by the heat ....then 5-5gal dwc buckets under a 1000 watter but good job bro...........


----------



## saine420 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice I look forward to your posts and pics.. The heat sux, but I gotta find a way to deal with it ya know.. The 818 or SFV cuts are everywhere out here now. I gotta few other goddies in the mix comin soon to LA.


----------



## tech209 (Apr 29, 2008)

hey yea fo sho get at me when u get em............


----------



## saine420 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok so here is a couple new grows I got going on now. The first is 3 4 by 4 trays and a 2 by 4 each under 1,000 w. The second is a 4 by 4 under a 1,000 w at the start of 3 weeks into flower. The remaining pics are of a few of the girls in that 4 foot tray. The first two is th SA Og strain the next two is another Og strain the next is UK Cheese. The Og plants got vegged for ten days and the other plants got 7 or 8 days veg.. I can't wait to see this tray at harvest time. Good luck everyone!!   Oh yeah I switched back to Advanced Nutrients after trying DNF with the Ultra Bloom series on a good grow. I like what I get and see from Advanced..


----------



## tech209 (Apr 30, 2008)

alrite bro good luck keep us up to date on these ones......






---OCP-KILLZ---


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 30, 2008)

Saine shits looking good. Crazy expansion, Im loving it.


----------



## saine420 (Apr 30, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Saine shits looking good. Crazy expansion, Im loving it.


 Hey thanks man. Yeah my goal is to keep growing with my plants, hahahaha.. I wasnt too happy with the last harvest so I am looking forward to the new grows. Everything growing now is all top graded strains.. Next is a BIG seed grow, I have been creating and saving. I will be getting them started soon to fill the next two big rooms after this harvest.. I can't wait for those girls..


----------



## daddychrisg (Apr 30, 2008)

Did you use Bud Blood by Advanced Nutrients? I like your set up, very simple and effective..Nice work!


----------



## saine420 (Apr 30, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> Did you use Bud Blood by Advanced Nutrients? I like your set up, very simple and effective..Nice work!


 No I did not, have you? I used a lot of their products, except some rooting agents. I clone using an easy clone site so my roots are crazy, I got a few rooted now Ill take pics. In 10 days or so I get roots a foot to two feet. How does that bud blood work, I was actually thinking of using it in this grow I got now, what do you think?? I use Sensi A and B, Carboload, Sensizime, B52, Big Bud, Baricade, Mother natures tea, Hulmic, then finish with Overdrive and Final Flush.. I think thats all, hahahaha..


----------



## saine420 (May 1, 2008)

tech209 said:


> alrite bro good luck keep us up to date on these ones......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey thanks man, I'll try my best to keep some pics of the girls comin.. I just finished building another room, I can't wait to plug it in..


----------



## saine420 (May 6, 2008)

First pic is of the other room I have going, these girls are under 18 and 6 for the next week or so, There is a 4 by 8 a 4 by 4 and a 2 by 4 under 4 1,000 w.
The second is of the room in other pics, they just started flower.


----------



## genfranco (May 7, 2008)

saine420 said:


> First pic is of the other room I have going, these girls are under 18 and 6 for the next week or so, There is a 4 by 8 a 4 by 4 and a 2 by 4 under 4 1,000 w.
> The second is of the room in other pics, they just started flower.



Not to be a damper man...and not knowing the laws of your county.... but when I got my medical recommendation I looked up the laws and it states that you are allowed at least 6 mature plants and/or 12 immature plants per script... diferent counties can allow more but not less... so check your laws man.. its going to be hard to explain to the judge why you need to produce 18 oz per grow and you have 3 cycles per my count.... im not sure but with AN nutes (im a fan as well.... i only use sensi grow and bloom and overdrive and big bud... what you using?) 

Sorry to sound like a legal dick... but my whole reason to get medically legal was so i wouldn't go to prison for years... 

hell... if you are found... the cops will come in and fuck your shit up anyway... they'll take all of your smoke and equipment (for evidence..lol) and then after you being in jail for a few days/weeks the judge will decide if your shit is medical or commercial... I would check my local laws and ensure that you follow them... Good luck and your grow looks amazing.


----------



## saine420 (May 7, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Not to be a damper man...and not knowing the laws of your county.... but when I got my medical recommendation I looked up the laws and it states that you are allowed at least 6 mature plants and/or 12 immature plants per script... diferent counties can allow more but not less... so check your laws man.. its going to be hard to explain to the judge why you need to produce 18 oz per grow and you have 3 cycles per my count.... im not sure but with AN nutes (im a fan as well.... i only use sensi grow and bloom and overdrive and big bud... what you using?)
> 
> Sorry to sound like a legal dick... but my whole reason to get medically legal was so i wouldn't go to prison for years...
> 
> hell... if you are found... the cops will come in and fuck your shit up anyway... they'll take all of your smoke and equipment (for evidence..lol) and then after you being in jail for a few days/weeks the judge will decide if your shit is medical or commercial... I would check my local laws and ensure that you follow them... Good luck and your grow looks amazing.



Yeah I understand, These big grows are not in any place of mine, I have put together and maintain for a Co op. They have done all they need to do with their lawyers to set it all up as a caregiver for their patients. Its all away from all school zones and residential properties, they have it all in two small industrial building set up for a MMJ Co op. Thanks for caring..


----------



## saine420 (May 7, 2008)

Start of fourth week of flower..


----------



## zjjeepin (May 7, 2008)

that looks so killer... i didnt read everything in this thread saine, but what strain is that?


----------



## bubblerking (May 7, 2008)

kush is the strain i beleive


----------



## southfloridasean (May 7, 2008)

saine420 said:


> Start of fourth week of flower..


Looking good Saine. Did you prune some & left some alone?


----------



## HATCH (May 7, 2008)

Man, They look Very Healthy My Brother. That one Plant look's Wet??

You are a lucky Dude, But hell someone has to be Caretaker? I'm Glad it is you.


----------



## Kindbuds262 (May 7, 2008)

your set up is ideal, but are your energy bills sketch at all?


----------



## saine420 (May 7, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Looking good Saine. Did you prune some & left some alone?



Yes I did, a little test of my own on these strains, good eye!!


----------



## saine420 (May 7, 2008)

zjjeepin said:


> that looks so killer... i didnt read everything in this thread saine, but what strain is that?


 I have a little mix going on, mostly Og strains, some UK Cheese, Black Domnia and some Lions Piss..


----------



## saine420 (May 7, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Man, They look Very Healthy My Brother. That one Plant look's Wet??
> 
> Thanks a lot man, no nothing wet.. Just helping out a few people in the MMJ movement, wish it was mine..


----------



## southfloridasean (May 8, 2008)

Saine are you venting the lights to the attic? How are temps in the room...Your using central ac right?


----------



## saine420 (May 8, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Saine are you venting the lights to the attic? How are temps in the room...Your using central ac right?



Each room has its own 10,000 btu ac that brings in the fresh air into the room and keeps everything to the desired temps, and yes the lights are directly being vented through and then to the attic and out to the outside.. then we have the exhaust fan (hooked up to a filter during flower only) blowing out the same way. I can keep the room at any temp wanted from 68 to 80 with lights on.


----------



## genfranco (May 9, 2008)

Hell yeah!



saine420 said:


> Each room has its own 10,000 btu ac that brings in the fresh air into the room and keeps everything to the desired temps, and yes the lights are directly being vented through and then to the attic and out to the outside.. then we have the exhaust fan (hooked up to a filter during flower only) blowing out the same way. I can keep the room at any temp wanted from 68 to 80 with lights on.


----------



## southfloridasean (May 9, 2008)

Saine I know your last few grows you used a cool tube for the rooms. How do you prefer the cool tubes to the horizontal reflectors over all?


----------



## genfranco (May 9, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Saine I know your last few grows you used a cool tube for the rooms. How do you prefer the cool tubes to the horizontal reflectors over all?



Yeah same question... i wondered before i bought my setup... figured the cool tube didnt reflect down like the others do... same question...


----------



## saine420 (May 9, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Saine I know your last few grows you used a cool tube for the rooms. How do you prefer the cool tubes to the horizontal reflectors over all?



I liked the cool tube for a closet grow over like a 3 by 3 or a 2 by 4. I found the light coverage is no where near what I get from my Sun System over my 4 by 4, I switched back and now have the cool tube for lighting elsewhere. If you had space to cover I would stick with the cool hoods, if you have a heat problem which I had last year the cool tubes do help some and sometimes every little bit counts. Also with the cool tube you can put them so close to the plants especially if its on a moving track, which could help if you don't have a lot of hight. It's one of those things that it really depends on what your working with. It did good things for me. I will get a good pic of my favorite hood. Hope this helps with your question..


----------



## southfloridasean (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Saine. I was looking at these two reflectors. The Cool Star Plus Cool Tube is 32 inches long & 25 inches wide. I 1st saw abud with these. Also the hydrofarm 8 inch ac horizontal which is about 25 inches in length. Tell me what you think.


----------



## southfloridasean (May 10, 2008)

$ wise the cool star plus run for about $170 @ bihydro.com & the 8inch hydrofarm for $111 @ hydroponics.net.


----------



## saine420 (May 10, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Thanks for the reply Saine. I was looking at these two reflectors. The Cool Star Plus Cool Tube is 32 inches long & 25 inches wide. I 1st saw abud with these. Also the hydrofarm 8 inch ac horizontal which is about 25 inches in length. Tell me what you think.


 Without heat being an issue, and if you want the best spectrum of light over a larger area, I would go with the hydrofarm, if you don't need to cover a big area try the cool star. I use the Sun Systems with the 6 in. I do like the reflector on that cool star, I heard the cool tubes are really easy to make. They are used for baking bread. I have been wanting to try it. I really don't think you could go wrong with either of these. Good choices..


----------



## southfloridasean (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for your input Saine. Appreciated.


----------



## southfloridasean (May 10, 2008)

I have these adjust a wings & figure that Id use them along with two cool tubes from hydroponics.net to make my own cool star plus like what Al B Fuct did.


----------



## saine420 (May 10, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> I have these adjust a wings & figure that Id use them along with two cool tubes from hydroponics.net to make my own cool star plus like what Al B Fuct did.



I like that.. Good luck!!


----------



## southfloridasean (May 10, 2008)

Hey Saine heres a link to abudsmoker using the lights over a 4 x 4 table.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48874-takin-care-business-prize-winning-7.html
Heres a pic as well of the set up.


----------



## saine420 (May 10, 2008)

Cool thx..


----------



## southfloridasean (May 10, 2008)

No problem Saine....any updates on your grow?


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 10, 2008)

dam saine u have my dream in front of u haha

gooooooood fuckin grow bro

later


----------



## saine420 (May 10, 2008)

brontobrandon1 said:


> dam saine u have my dream in front of u haha
> 
> gooooooood fuckin grow bro
> 
> later



Thanks a lot man


----------



## saine420 (May 13, 2008)

Its now starting the 5th week of flowering..


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 13, 2008)

hey saine how many times do u flood and for how long 


thanks later


----------



## saine420 (May 13, 2008)

brontobrandon1 said:


> hey saine how many times do u flood and for how long
> 
> 
> thanks later


3 times a day during light for a half hour or so. I use a analog timer and just set it one slot over. Peace!


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 15, 2008)

how long did u veg those gorgeous babies???


----------



## saine420 (May 15, 2008)

brontobrandon1 said:


> how long did u veg those gorgeous babies???



Some got 7 and some got 10 days.. They are looking very nice. I just saw the first sign of sugar coatings coming. The smell just hit real hard, so the carbon filter is going in tonight.. This will be a good harvest.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 15, 2008)

ahhhhhhh im jealous haha my clones are only like 5 inches tall and i think there flowering, bc the mom started flowering under 24 hours of light so i cant tell if my clones are goin in veg or still trying to flower, but there lookin taller soooooo hopefully ill have a good harvest like u

heres the plant i loveeeee it 

later bro


----------



## saine420 (May 20, 2008)

6th week of flower pics. The heat came on strong last week. It came time for the a/c to cool things off.


----------



## daddychrisg (May 23, 2008)

*No I did not, have you? I used a lot of their products, except some rooting agents. I clone using an easy clone site so my roots are crazy, I got a few rooted now Ill take pics. In 10 days or so I get roots a foot to two feet. How does that bud blood work, I was actually thinking of using it in this grow I got now, what do you think?? I use Sensi A and B, Carboload, Sensizime, B52, Big Bud, Baricade, Mother natures tea, Hulmic, then finish with Overdrive and Final Flush.. I think thats all, hahahaha..






Hey Saine, sorry for the long delay..I have not been around..Yeah I have always used Bud Blood, but I have made alot of changes also, so I can't say for certain of it's benefits, but I can tell you this....I went back to 3 part GH nutes, after using Sensi 2 part for a few runs, and man I will never use Sensi again! GH is way better for me...Better growth, cleaner"res and medium", and 1/2 the price. I due still use Big Bud and overdrive though, I have seen good results with both of them. I am down to two different strains..Blue Hash and Ogre. So I hope to have a standard system implemented, so that I will be able to see changes as the system progresses. Your nugs are looking well developed for there age, I would have a hard time changing anything with those results! It looks like you have slight nute burn on a few plants, and N def. on others. Different strains?
*


----------



## saine420 (May 24, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> *No I did not, have you? I used a lot of their products, except some rooting agents. I clone using an easy clone site so my roots are crazy, I got a few rooted now Ill take pics. In 10 days or so I get roots a foot to two feet. How does that bud blood work, I was actually thinking of using it in this grow I got now, what do you think?? I use Sensi A and B, Carboload, Sensizime, B52, Big Bud, Baricade, Mother natures tea, Hulmic, then finish with Overdrive and Final Flush.. I think thats all, hahahaha..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea thats the problem with different strains.. I can't cater to all thier needs.. I kinda shoot for the majority. This closet is more of a strain tester to see if these strains like the program I already run.. My "real grows" I keep one strain per table. Most of these did good, the ones that got nute burned are of a strain I wasn't to big on going after anyway.. The newer growth on those plants are looking better though.. Yes I am happy with the results I have been getting and I have also tried a different 2 part as well, from DNF I did not find it to work as well as sensi. I used to grow with GH 2 part till I switched to Sensi. I never had a complaint. I get really good pricing so I cant complain. Maybe I will try a table with GH and see if I can save a few bucks as well. It seems to me its not as much as the a and b that is expensive but all the other goods. Sensizime, Big Bud, B-52 that are costly. I am always tempted to go other routs to save some cash, but the results pull me back in. Maybe when I run out I will go try Gh again. Thanks for stoppin by and sharing.


----------



## daddychrisg (May 24, 2008)

Ok, I have used alot of products so far but here is the simple effective feeding system that I have come to...
3 part GH Flora @ 1800 peak ppm
Diamond Nectar
Bud blood first week
Big bud first 4 weeks
Overdrive final 4 weeks
every other week H2O2
every other week Cannazym

I have just switched to a hybrid medium, using coco-perlite in 8" baskets surrounded with Hydroton inside a 3 gallon bucket, using a flood and drain feed cycle. I have not found any reason to feed them anymore then what I feed them...Keep it clean, and keep it simple.. If I do add anything to the mix later, it will be Floralicious Plus, and I will top feed that into the coco, I don't want the mass of the organic matter that is in the FP stirring around in the bottom of the buckets and Res.


----------



## saine420 (Jul 13, 2008)

Uk Cheese gave the strongest taste and odor out of this mixed crop. The two Og's hit the hardest and knocked you down for sure. The hash made from the clippings was sooooo good.. Trying a few seeds I have been saving, some of which I crossed myself, I cant wait. Running fox farm soil with these ones.


----------



## greatwhitewoodsman (Jan 16, 2009)

should have let it go longer!!! Still very nice but the full value of that strain isnt realized until 10 weeks.. good job and since you said you were open to advice that is it. im only new to the site but not to the game.. good luck on your nex one.


----------



## Bsmoke (Jan 20, 2009)

Sweet sweet Jebus


----------



## sqrlking (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting those weekly pics during flowering, lets me know my plants are doing ok at 4 weeks. Awesome grow, and you're a helpful dude, saine. way to be.


----------



## mwilk (Sep 15, 2009)

saine420 said:


> Bet.. Swellin more n more.. The smell is getting strong even with the filter.. Thanks!!!


Hey Saine
I became a member of this site a while back just to get access to the pictures and information. I never had any intention to post comments, however, when I saw your thread I was intrigued to comment due to the similarities in our set-ups. I have been using flood tables with ebb and flow for some time now as well, but I believe we have some differences in our rooms. After looking at a few of your photos, I had a couple of questions. I didn't read through the whole thread so I'm sure you have already answered some of them.

-What kind of medium are you using?
-How much wattage are you using over what size trays?
-Are you aerating your reservoir?
-How many times do you flood your table when the lights are on?
-What size and kind of pots are you using?
-Are you putting anything under the pots?


----------



## TerrapinStation (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in Irvine... I have some plants going myself... Phish festival this month? Indio?


----------



## andycrapp (Nov 3, 2012)

Great set up I can only see one potential problem, apparently foil is not the best cover for the walls, it produces reflective hotspots that may burn plants in ssamll areas. Buds are looking great Congrats


----------



## Naes (Oct 26, 2014)

Great thread.
I wonder what happened to saine420.
Gone along long time


----------

